# Lamp > Bulb > Mod



## CharlotteCanns (Jul 11, 2008)

I wanted to get a "light" of some sort which can light up my table at night with a cool colour, I have been having a look around, and thanks to the help of people on this forum i found what i was looking for but its too expensive for me... So i was thinking if i buy a "CHEAP" ordinary lamp and then buyy a colour bulb for it, And i use that? If so can anyone reccomend me with a cheap mains lamp and then a colour bulb that will fit, thanxx - Xx.  :devil:  :thumbsup:


----------



## CharlotteCanns (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone help me Please... Xx.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sometimes replies come in minutes other times it might take half a day.

I'm guessing you want a Lamp?


----------



## Marduke (Jul 11, 2008)

You can go to a local store, pick out a cheap lamp, then walk over to the light bulb aisle and pick out a colored bulb. Simple as that.


----------



## CharlotteCanns (Jul 11, 2008)

You didnt even read what i asked :sigh::mecry:
Thank You Marduke But i want to buy online.


----------



## Marduke (Jul 11, 2008)

CharlotteCanns said:


> You didnt even read what i asked :sigh::mecry:
> Thank You Marduke But i want to buy online.



Sorry, but you didn't say online only, or anything other than "cheap colored desk lamp." The easiest way I know of is to stop at the local home improvement store, or WalMart, pick up a $10 lamp and a $2 blue tinted bulb from a few aisles over.

This is a global board, It's hard to give advice when people don't even know what country you are in.


----------



## CharlotteCanns (Jul 11, 2008)

Im in the UK , Birmingham  Xx , Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jul 11, 2008)

I did read you post, but I'm confused as to what you actually wanted. I also read your other post and though about something more DIY but you might not be able to do it. I was thinking about a converter board for 220v AC and powering a high power LED on a heatsink. Something like this on a suitible sized heatsink powered by this(No one has tested them yet so it's unsure how safe they are). But I've never done that so another member would have to help with the instructions.

I don't live in the UK and have never been there so I can't give any advice as to exact brands.

This part is sourt of a combination reply to both of your threads. Sorry if it isn't very helpful.

DX does have some cool white and blue LED bulbs. The price might be high though(I'll try to keep my suggestions below $20 USD). The lamp has to accept that type of bulbs though.

There's this, this, this, and this but I don't know how you'll power them.

In your other thread you said something like this could work?(here's a much larger version that doesn't stick)

Would this work(unknown quality)?


----------

